# Emt charge for email to ex



## amberdt03 (Feb 27, 2009)

so basically an emt dispatcher was charged for violating a restraining order for sending 3 work related emails to a police dispatcher, which just happened to be his wife, in order to get better directions as to where to send an ambulance. his wife sounds like a winner.


http://www.jems.com/news_and_articles/news/09/emt_charged_for_email_to_ex.html


----------



## imurphy (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmm. Over-reaction by the wife anyone?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 27, 2009)

More than that .. have they lost their freaken common sense? Police agreed to arrest and looking to prosecute? C'mon surely they have a little gray matter left. 

R/r911


----------



## medic417 (Feb 27, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Hmm. Over-reaction by the wife anyone?



You know the rules the women is always right even when wrong.  Us guys can't win for losing.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 27, 2009)

> You know the rules the women is always right even when wrong.



Women are always right! But that banshee overreacted and needs to be fired. Jeez louise. I can't believe he actually got arrested for doing his job!


----------



## medic417 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Women are always right! But that banshee overreacted and needs to be fired. Jeez louise. I can't believe he actually got arrested for doing his job!



It's just like the fact that almost no matter how scummy a woman is the divorce judge almost always gives her the kids rather than the father.  The legal system is biased in favor of women.  

In this case it was pure stupidity but as mentioned in other topics common sense is now illegal.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 27, 2009)

That's not 100% true. Let's not turn this into a gender debate, though. Don't we get enough senseless fighting with Volly vs. Paid arguments?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> That's not 100% true. Let's not turn this into a gender debate, though. Don't we get enough senseless fighting with Volly vs. Paid arguments?




No but maybe when you throw in the fire bashing then maybe.  

But actually this case just illustrates the lack of common sense.


----------



## Summit (Feb 27, 2009)

She is getting fired. He might get fired too...

Who was the fool who had them working the same shift? Someone had to see this coming?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 27, 2009)

Summit said:


> She is getting fired. He might get fired too...
> 
> Who was the fool who had them working the same shift? Someone had to see this coming?




They worked there 8 years.  It is not the supervisors responsibility to sperate them.  If there was an issue working so closely they should have requested a change in shift.


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 27, 2009)

Summit said:


> She is getting fired. He might get fired too...
> 
> Who was the fool who had them working the same shift? Someone had to see this coming?



yeah thats what i can't believe. surely the supervisors knew that there was a restraining order, so why would they schedule them on the same shift, knowing that they will have to be in the same building on the same floor.


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 27, 2009)

medic417 said:


> They worked there 8 years.  It is not the supervisors responsibility to sperate them.  If there was an issue working so closely they should have requested a change in shift.



well that would fall on the ex-wife to request that, didn't seem like he had a problem with it.


----------



## Dustoff (Feb 27, 2009)

I left a message one time ,long time ago about what my ex could do with herself  and it cost me couple hundred bucks and a weekend in the slammer,,,,,,"harassin' communications" they called it!!


----------



## el Murpharino (Feb 27, 2009)

Hopefully the judge will dismiss the case and fine those involved with bringing it to the court's attention for wasting their time...


----------



## boingo (Feb 27, 2009)

Police and EMS dispatch operations are on the same floor, but different rooms of Police Headquarters.  Messages can be sent via the CAD system from terminal to terminal, cruiser to dispatch, ambulance to cruiser, etc...It is very common for one agency to send a message via the CAD to a dispatcher in another agency to give call updates or ask information regarding a call with multiple agencies responding.  This happens several times a day, without incident.   

Incidently, the article fails to mention that the ex-wife is also the niece of a very high ranking police official, I believe third highest ranking in the entire department.


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 27, 2009)

boingo said:


> Incidently, the article fails to mention that the ex-wife is also the niece of a very high ranking police official, I believe third highest ranking in the entire department.



i'm sure thats not a coincidence they left that out.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 27, 2009)

Dustoff said:


> I left a message one time ,long time ago about what my ex could do with herself  and it cost me couple hundred bucks and a weekend in the slammer,,,,,,"harassin' communications" they called it!!


LOL!  Sometimes it's just worth it though!  

But seriously, WTF?  I mean, if all he did was request information in the routine course of his 911 job, this could and should be dismissed as such.  To do otherwise is to interfere with 911 communications, which I would expect is a crime in Massachusetts, as it is everywhere else, right?  What if you, as a paramedic, pull up to an MVA and find that the critical patient is someone who has a restraining order against you, what do you do?  Get back into your ambulance and drive away?  Same situation.

I want to see the e-mails.  I want to know if there is really anything to this before I pass judgement on the guy, the girl, or the cops.  Was he just doing his job?  Or did the e-mails read like:DEAR WH*RE... ARE YOU STUPID OR SOMETHING? I NEED THE GO**AMN ADDRESS TO THIS FUC*ING INCIDENT! ROT IN HELL!!  LOVE, BILL​If so, yeah... I can see the problem.


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 27, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> I want to see the e-mails.  I want to know if there is really anything to this before I pass judgement on the guy, the girl, or the cops.  Was he just doing his job?  Or did the e-mails read like:DEAR WH*RE... ARE YOU STUPID OR SOMETHING? I NEED THE GO**AMN ADDRESS TO THIS FUC*ING INCIDENT! ROT IN HELL!!  LOVE, BILL​If so, yeah... I can see the problem.




the arresting officer said that the emails were appropriate and work related. he then consulted 5 lawyers before making the arrest.

lol. i like your fake email. classic


----------



## dallasdame (Feb 27, 2009)

If she had such a problem with him then she should have made the move to a different shift or department all together.  He apparantly doesn't have a problem with her so why should he have to make arrangments to avoid her? She seems like a true blue witch on wheels.  Hopefully the police officials recognize this.


----------



## Steve Whitehead (Feb 28, 2009)

You have to believe that this one is going to get tossed out of court with a few choice words from the judge.


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 28, 2009)

Steve Whitehead said:


> You have to believe that this one is going to get tossed out of court with a few choice words from the judge.



you never know now days. some people get charged with the stupidest things. for example, the 2 border patrol agents that shot a drug dealer illegal immigrant that went to prison for doing their jobs.


----------

